# Q: SeaWorld - Busch Gardens - Promotional Codes



## Miss Marty (May 23, 2007)

Does Sea World Orlando and/or Busch Gardens Tampa Bay Florida 
offer any ticket or annual pass discount using a Promotional code?  

Looking for something that would give us Free Parking too. Thanks


----------



## gmarine (May 23, 2007)

There are some promo codes that give $2 or so off. Try using the names of any of the partner companies that are listed on the park websites.

I have never heard of any way to get free parking other than being a season pass member.


----------



## bigeyes1 (May 23, 2007)

SeaWorld currently has an online promo called, "Be A Kid Again" where you can buy adult tickets at kids prices.  Along with this promo is a 2nd visit free.  

Keep in mind this is an exclusive offer and can only be booked online (or so they say)..  

Good Luck!


----------



## riverdees05 (May 23, 2007)

Anything for Busch Garden at Williamsburg?


----------



## kaylasmom97 (May 24, 2007)

riverdees05 said:


> Anything for Busch Garden at Williamsburg?



I'd like to know this too.  We will be there July 4th.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 25, 2007)

*SeaWorld - Orlando - Annual Passes - Free Parking - EZ Pay!*

*
Sea World - Orlando Florida* 

http://www.seaworldorlando.com

-


----------

